# beans grinding time



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

so i have a mazzer mini with lens mod. i single dose 16g of beans from the bag into grinder. from starting grinder it takes roughly 2 and a half mins to grind beans, is this the average time i do place tamper inside to stop popcorning.??


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know the grinder well enough to comment really, but that is not normal time for grinding 16 grams of beans at all!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely not! Popcorning affects consistency of grind too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Errr no no shouldn't be that long. Put a clip up if you can

..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What noises is it making etc? Need to see and hear it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

About 15 seconds is more like what it should be.

A video will help


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Riverhill in Glasgow have a mini for guest espresso and that feels like it takes bloody ages for a double. Probably about 20 secs but feels like about 45.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

how would you like me to show you?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I just had a look at one of my SJ video recordings and it took 25 seconds (including allowing for 5 seconds popcorning at the end)

2 1/2 minutes sounds wrong to me. Can you post up a vid?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

how would i get a video on here


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

to help is the finer the grinder the longer it takes or vice versa? or does grind size have an input?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

upload it to youtube then post a link here


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doesn't matter how fine it is it shouldn't take that long unless your jamming the burrs together


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

grind finer = longer

grind couser = quicker

espresso should take less than 25 seconds


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep 2 1/2 minutes sounds a long time. Post a clip

What are you using to stop the beans from popping out?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

its a lid from my sons drinks cup haha. srry son, most times i use the 58mm motta tamper. im not a youtube person is there another way


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Using a tamper should be fine, something sounds amiss


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a quick suggestion Crackers - try backing off the grinder right off (courser setting - MUCH COURSER) and bunging some beans through, then tighten it back up again (adjust with the grinder on).


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

it actually stoppedon this one at 3.10 mins, youtube link to follow


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Try the above


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you sure you're weighing grams not lbs?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Only takes me 40 seconds with the hausgrind


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Only takes me 40 seconds with the hausgrind


You are a good hand grinder though boots!

I bet you miss the 3.75 second grind


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

yes grams. and tried backing off almost a full tuen and put same beans in roughly same time. you will see on video shortly i had to stop it at 2.40 mins or so it actually took 3.15 seconds i think im gonna put some pics up aswell


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What you ideally need is a heavy tamper on the beans and it sounds like you are grinding very fine


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

this is the point where the burrs start to chirp im just short here.









as you can see ive only moved a few lines along and this is my point from where i grind from


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i know this sounds a bit close but this is only place i can gt results from


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

this a look at what the grinds look like on a much looser grind from where i would normally use, it goes very flakey like?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

this isnt finished processing yet ill post when has


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How much are you grinding? From looking at the pictures that looks like loads!

Do you measure your beans in? (if so how much?)


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

the link is rdy to view


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

no thats 2 lots built up i didnt empty


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If it were me id firstly back the grind right off (a good turn of the collar) and then run some beans. Readjust it back after.

Then (and most importantly) use a weight on top of the beans when grinding - the plastic tamper from your Silvia should do the trick nicely.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When your getting the chirping sound are there any beans in there?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i may have tossed it, even so this is still a very long time, as i said i already tried backing it off nearly a turn, it has around same time yet grind is no good


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

What are the burrs like, was the machine new or second hand?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Machine is one of mine so this quite strange, might have to get it back to me as this does not sound right


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a suggestion, what does anyone else think. Make sure there's no beans left in the grind chamber or anything else.

Then with the grinder switched OFF and then gently turn the burrs tight till they can't go any tighter. Then turn the dial back 13-14 notches and try from there.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

there were no beans in chamber when chirping , i have just done another run. was a full half turn back from where i normally grind from(which is only 5 notchs from chirping point)) and same amount of beans and used my tamper 58mm motta, was still over 2mins


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ask coffeechap as i dont know anything other than model and visual condition srry


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After the above try putting the beans directly in the collar and weigh down with a tamper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is not right at all, might get you to send it back and I will refund your money


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

this turned right till its tightest whilst off and the pen mark is the chirping point of the burrs. and counting back from this point is only 1 notch from where i stated is my best point so far,


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

counting back 13-14 as mentioned


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

is it worth showing someone local dave ? if he doesnt mind?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> there were no beans in chamber when chirping , i have just done another run. was a full half turn back from where i normally grind from(which is only 5 notchs from chirping point)) and same amount of beans and used my tamper 58mm motta, was still over 2mins


Try winding it (with it off) to its tightest setting then back off 14 notches.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive done this urban. ive also even done it a full half turn from my set point which was still over 2 mins. like i have said, 14 notchs from tightest poinmt (off) is still only 1 notch from my point set that i use


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Chat to Dave if there is a problem I will happily refund your money


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> ive done this urban. ive also even done it a full half turn from my set point which was still over 2 mins. like i have said, 14 notchs from tightest poinmt (off) is still only 1 notch from my point set that i use


Sorry cappa crackers, was typing when you posted. Bugger about the grinder.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

?????? what does that mean? im goin to see dave tomorow lunch see what happens first


----------

